# Clyde from on high



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)

is that looking down on Helensburgh? cool image wherever it is


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one. We need a bigger picture please.................... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2015)

i am going to guess at Helensburgh on the left and Roseneath on the right? orrrrrrrr is that Greenock on the left?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll say Dunoon on the left - - errr! is there a prize? :aggressive:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Greenock on left


----------

